# Fire Eyes Tutorial



## mslips (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok so i'll post my old tutorials on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On my way to my boyfriend's place I decided to do a tut on this look.

The Tools:






*Cover Girl Aqua Smooth makeup

*Kryolan loose powder

*Avon True Color Db. Cheek blush duo in Coral Glow

*Cover Girl blush in (red)

*Vaseline

*Mac Rose pigment

*Mac Golden Lemon pigment

*Too Faced Line and Define

*Maybelline Lash Stylist

*Mac fluidline in blacktrack

*Rimmel Volume Boost lip gloss in Siren

*Lipgloss I made out of rose pigment

*Maybelline Angle Contour brush

*Mac 129SE brush

*Tony & Tina angle brush

*L'oreal HIP pigment brush



No makeup except for moisturizer EWW:







1- I prepped my face with some foundation in the areas that needed it. I applied Avon's blush mostly on the hollow of the cheek and CG's on the apples.






2-Brows are filled in.






3- I applied golden lemon on the bottom inner lash line with the angle brush.






4- I applied rose pigment on the outer bottom lash line.






5- I spread some vaseline up to the brow bones not on them because this look isn't particularly your ordinary eyeshadow look. 






6- With the hip pigment brush I press and blend golden lemon from the inner corners & tear ducts up to the middle of the eye. You gotta blend real good because the base is vaseline. 






7- I took rose pigment- pressed and blended up to the crease and outwards. 






8-I overlap the golden lemon with just a lil bit of rose pigment. It's like a wind shield wiper motion.






9- I lined the eyes going upwards. I did a two-lines thing again. First one goes towards the middle, send goes below the first.












I applied some fluidline on the bottom, curled my lashes, and applied some mascara and lip gloss. 

Voila! This finished look! This look is really fun to do.























*Pressing and blending- You must blend side to side and as you brush it upwards. You blend in circular motions. Keep layering until you get the result you want. I layered the pigments up to 3 times for the impact.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 16, 2007)

WOW - I love this look and while your tutorial makes it look so easy I know I could never recreate it as gorgeously as you do it!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 16, 2007)

Nicely done tutorial! )


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 16, 2007)

Very pretty, thanks!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 16, 2007)

You look amazing!! Great tut!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 16, 2007)

very pretty look


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 16, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## vanessag (Apr 16, 2007)

Love the colors.


----------



## mena22787 (Apr 16, 2007)

wow.  amazing job! ur eyes are awesome


----------



## Holly (Apr 16, 2007)

Excellent tutorial! I wanna try it right now, especially since I have rose and golden lemon pigments


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks great!  I do want to know though, later on if this ever creases because of the vaseline base??  Thanks!!


----------



## ellesea (Apr 17, 2007)

you've convinced me to buy this beautiful Lemon color.


----------



## Jadetive (Apr 17, 2007)

Lovely! But I'd like to know too, does the vaseline cause the pigment to crease/fall off later?


----------



## mslips (Apr 17, 2007)

thank you all! it does tend to crease with more you put on, but with golden lemon and ose to show up best you must put a little more, not too much, but it creases on the inner lid area and i just fix it up with my fingertip. it doesn't crease with finer shadows.


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2007)

Very interesting idea with the Vaseline as a base. Not sure how long lasting that would be though?

Great tut though, the final look is beautiful.


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Apr 17, 2007)

love it! great tut!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 17, 2007)

Great tutorial and awesome look! Thanks for posting!


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 18, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Ciara (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks so hott!!!  I want to try it out.
Thanks for sharing...you're very talented.


----------



## Taj (Apr 18, 2007)

That's pretty.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 18, 2007)

oo i like this 
xx


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 18, 2007)

This is amazing ..those colors are so nice on you and you blended them so well ..  Great tut ..I must try this. I LOVE IT!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 18, 2007)

I need rose pigment! You did such a great job. I'm in love with this look and your lips!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Apr 18, 2007)

this is beautiful! i don't think it would look good with my skintone (yellows typically don't), but it looks absolutely gorgeous on you! i may try it anyway


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Apr 18, 2007)

This is so pretty, I love the color combination!! 

Great tutorial, thanks!


----------



## breathless (Apr 19, 2007)

great tut! thanks!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 19, 2007)

I love this, thank you for posting and taking time to do so.  I know you are infamous for those lips, but I really love those brows ma!


----------



## mslips (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks girls! yes do try it!


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
talentad girl...thanx i'll try
 it today 
hooooooooot


----------



## me_jelly (May 6, 2007)

HOT HOT!!!!

How's vaseline as a base by the way in terms of keeping creasing at bay.


----------



## triccc (May 6, 2007)

I love this look! It's awesome! I gotta try it.
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 7, 2007)

beautiful look and tutorial


----------



## ..kels* (May 7, 2007)

WOW! i love the intensity of this look. i'm jealous of how well you work with rose pigment!


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (May 10, 2007)

Love the way u blend all the colours girl...Nice and gorgeous


----------



## yumin1988 (May 18, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## clwkerric (May 18, 2007)

Awesome job! I love it!


----------

